

Show HN: Carmivore.com (open sourced!) - tzaman
http://carmivore.com/

======
tzaman
Hey guys, we just launched our _coming soon_ page to start some traction and
hopefully gather some interested developers' emails along the way :)

We decided to open source the (Rails) app because it has many useful features
and functionalities, like simple admin, integration with Mailchimp, deployed
jobs, capistrano recipe,... Pretty much everything a coming soon page needs.

Oh and it was designed by <http://dribbble.com/faresfarhan> (he's an awesome
guy!)

Thank you!

